# Need help with rear end of my 89 240 hatch



## 240ethan (Dec 4, 2020)

So I recently got my hands on and old 240 with a lot of miles and problems. The suspension tends to bounce in the rear if I accelerate too hard. I am trying to make this car track ready and rebuilt the front end suspension, now its time to move to the rear. I was looking up diagrams of parts and found almost everything I needed. I just can't seem to find , what the diagram calls, the "Suspension Member". Are there any other names for this part, or does anyone have a link to this part for sale. idk I'm lost


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Some people will call it a rear crossmember. It's Nissan P/N 55400-52F05 and is discontinued. If you need one, you'll likely have to find one in an auto salvage yard. Try Car-part.com.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

You can also make one better than Nissan. High performance is the best way.


----------

